# Windows über die Augen steuern?



## HHerrTechNews (12. Januar 2012)

*Windows über die Augen steuern?*

Wer Windows 8 bisher noch nichts abgewinnen konnte, da es ja doch nur auf Touchscreens ausgelegt ist, und das mit der Maussteuerung unkomfortabel ist, für den gibt es nun eine neue Lösung:
Den PC/Laptop einfach mit den Augen steuern!

Die bisher recht unbekannte Firma Tobii ermöglicht es. Bisher zwar nur über das eigens gebaute Notebook, doch die Technik dahinter ist relativ simpel und ähnlich wie die Kinect gehalten.
Vereinfacht gesagt wird dazu Licht zum Auge gesendet, und aus den Reflektionen wird die Geste ermittelt.
Auf ein Touchpad oder eine Maus kann man jedoch trotzdem nicht verzichten, die wird für spezielle eingaben in Kombination mit den Augen verwendet.
Die Technik wird es wohl nicht seperat zu kaufen geben, sondern in Produkten vorinstalliert sein.

HIER könnt ihr eine Demonstration der Technik anschauen.

Nun muss man nur noch darauf warten, dass der "Balken" hinter dem sich die Technik verbirgt schrumpf, und sie vielleicht auch in Bildschirme direkt eingebaut werden kann.

Ich denke zwar nicht, dass sich diese Steuerung gegen die konventionelle Maus durchsetzen kann, doch als Alternative ist es ganz nett.
Aber wenn man sich vorstellt, eines tages (mit niedrigen Latenzzeiten) damit einen Shooter oder ähnliches zu spielen...

Mfg. HerrTechNews

Quellen:
Tobii Gazes: Windows 8 Interface mit Augen-Tracker - Engadget German
Windows 8 - Windows mit den Augen steuern über »Gaze« - News bei GameStar.de


----------



## mnb93 (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Windows über die Augen steuern?*

Das erinnert mich stark an Stephen Hawkings Sprachcomputer, der wird meines Wissens nach auch über Augenbewegungen gesteuert.
Ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass sich das in absehbarer Zeit durchsetzt.

btw heißt es Reflexion und nicht Reflektion *klugscheiß*


----------



## Alterac (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Windows über die Augen steuern?*

Und was macht man dann mit den Händen?


----------



## Gast1111 (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Windows über die Augen steuern?*

Der Name ist ja mehr als unglücklich gewählt 
Die Technologie ist nichtmal ansatzweise etwas interessantes, man müsste die Apps per Zwinkern oder so öffnen können  So bringt das ja gar nichts


----------



## DAEF13 (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Windows über die Augen steuern?*

Das ist doch im Prinzip das schon ewig bekannte Headtracking mit dem Unterschied, dass man die Pupillen nutzt...
Ich frage mich, was ist, wenn die Lichtverhältnisse besch...eiden sind und die Pupillen nicht erfasst werden können?
Dann funktioniert das auch wieder nicht...


----------



## EnergyCross (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Windows über die Augen steuern?*



HHerrTechNews schrieb:


> Aber wenn man sich vorstellt, eines tages (mit niedrigen Latenzzeiten) damit einen Shooter oder ähnliches zu spielen...


 

aha. gegner anschauen - tot 

ich find das eine schwachsinnige idee mit dem augen...


----------



## MysticBinary82 (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Windows über die Augen steuern?*

Das liegt daran, weil du den Gedanken nicht weiter spinnst und das Wort "Barrierefrei" noch nie gehört haben wirst. Wenn man diese Technik weiter entwickelt und somit das einfache Nutzen von Technologie für Menschen mit Behinderung ermöglicht finde ich es keine Schwachsinnige Idee und nein Shooter will man damit sicher nicht in erster Linie spielen. Einfach mal über den Tellerand schauen, auch wenn wir hier bei PC*G*H sind.

Finde die Idee gut nur könnte man doch einen doppelklick auch mit einem doppeltem blinzeln realisieren.


----------



## OdlG (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Windows über die Augen steuern?*

also augensteuerung kenne ich nur von unserem psychologiestudiengang... da forscht man mit dieser technik schon seit einigen jahren, aber was das am heimischen PC soll, ist mir schleierhaft xD ich halte das für keine gute alternative


----------



## El Sativa (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Windows über die Augen steuern?*

super, mein nachbar ist so dermaßen am schielen, der könnte gleich 5 rechner auf einmal bedienen.


----------



## locoHC (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Windows über die Augen steuern?*

Hum. Dann hätte ich mit Sicherheit keine Lust mehr im Internet zu surfen, weil es nicht mehr richtig funktionieren würde. So oft, wie ich auf manchen Seiten die Augen verdrehen muss...


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Windows über die Augen steuern?*

Wa doch letztes oder vorletztes Jahr schon auf der Cebit.


----------



## dr_breen (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Windows über die Augen steuern?*



Alterac schrieb:


> Und was macht man dann mit den Händen?


 
Jetz denk mal scharf nach.


----------



## m-o-m-o (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Windows über die Augen steuern?*

Sinnlos - Eine Augensteuerung ist viel zu anstrengend, da man sich 1. alles mögliche ansieht und der Kopf normalerweise etwas mithilft.

Aber ein Blick des Todes in Shootern wär doch cool


----------



## WhackShit007 (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Windows über die Augen steuern?*

macht mir bissl angst. stellt euch vor die analysiert welche werbung ihr wie lange anseht. wogegen die vorteile, (bis auf dass es behindertengerechter ist) für mich, nicht so super klingen. nen shooter spielen auf die art ist mir zu krank und sonst? klein bischen zu nerdig für mich.


----------



## m-o-m-o (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Windows über die Augen steuern?*

Sagt derjenige mit nem rosa Klonkriegeroutfit 

Ich will lieber eine Gedankensteuerung. Dieses OCZ Gerät soll ja eher nicht so gut funktioniert haben.


----------



## ScyX (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Windows über die Augen steuern?*

Das glaube ich erst wenn ichs in einem Test gesehen hab


----------



## Gamefruit93 (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Windows über die Augen steuern?*

Ich stelle mir das grade so vor.
Maus folgt den Augen.
Mit den Augen blinzeln klicken.
Und bei Ego-Shootern ist man dann permanent am blinzeln. 
Ich kann mir das so gar nicht vorstellen.
Ich nutze lieber Maus und Tastatur.


----------



## Rollora (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Windows über die Augen steuern?*



mnb93 schrieb:


> Das erinnert mich stark an Stephen Hawkings Sprachcomputer, der wird meines Wissens nach auch über Augenbewegungen gesteuert.
> Ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass sich das in absehbarer Zeit durchsetzt.
> 
> btw heißt es Reflexion und nicht Reflektion *klugscheiß*


 Ja du hast es richtig erfasst, es könnte gut als Native Version der Behinderteneingabe durchgehen. Find ich gut, dass es eine alternative zu den sauteuren Softwarelösungen gibt.


m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Sinnlos - Eine Augensteuerung ist viel zu  anstrengend, da man sich 1. alles mögliche ansieht und der Kopf  normalerweise etwas mithilft.
> 
> Aber ein Blick des Todes in Shootern wär doch cool


 Niedrig ist der Tellerrand...
Schon mal an Halsabwärts-Querschnittgelähmte gedacht. Auch wenn dies nicht der Primärnutzen ist, wäre es für diese von Vorteil. Sei mal kein so ein Egoist


----------



## Magic12345 (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Windows über die Augen steuern?*

Interessantes Konzept, aber die Hände der meisten Windows User sind nicht das Problem, es ist das Gehirn.


----------



## bofferbrauer (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Windows über die Augen steuern?*



Alterac schrieb:


> Und was macht man dann mit den Händen?


 
Das erinnert mich prompt an Zurück in Zukunft 2, wenn der Junge antwortet: "Das muss man mit den Händen spielen?!?"
Sieht so aus als hätte der Film das schon kommen gesehen 



dr_breen schrieb:


> Jetz denk mal scharf nach.



Rofl
Kommt allerdings auch auf das Spiel an


----------



## Airboume (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Windows über die Augen steuern?*



HHerrTechNews schrieb:


> HIER[...]


 ""... with all this Gays technology..." so Microsoft" 

ich würd ma sagen, die ganze technik kann man mit einem Wort zusammenfassen: Unnötig


----------



## Dynamitarde (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Windows über die Augen steuern?*



Airboume schrieb:


> ""... with all this Gays technology..." so Microsoft"
> 
> ich würd ma sagen, die ganze technik kann man mit einem Wort zusammenfassen: Unnötig


 Falsch
Es gibt Leute die sind nicht mit zwei Händen geboren oder haben die bei einen Unfall verloren.


----------



## m-o-m-o (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Windows über die Augen steuern?*



Rollora schrieb:


> Niedrig ist der Tellerrand...
> Schon mal an Halsabwärts-Querschnittgelähmte gedacht. Auch wenn dies nicht der Primärnutzen ist, wäre es für diese von Vorteil. Sei mal kein so ein Egoist


 
Man ist auch gleich wieder ignorant, wenn man Minderheiten, Frauen oder Behinderte nicht explizit erwähnt 

Du forderst sicher auch diese weiblichen Ampelmännchen. Und wie wärs mit einer Braillezeile in jedem Laptop?


----------



## fatDOX8 (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Windows über die Augen steuern?*

da ich ma denke, dass es wie im video hauptsächlich für laptops ist und nicht für dektops irgendwie cool, wenn ich dran denken muss mich mir schon mal den finger wund gefahren habe ohne maus

und die gesten schein gut durchdacht zu sein


----------



## godtake (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Windows über die Augen steuern?*

Das System wird in der Arbeit mit Menschen mit Behinderung schon seit Jahren umgesetzt. Aus diesem Bereich stammt auch die Firma "Tobii" die auch die ein oder andere brauchbare Lösung an der Hand hat (für die Klugwisser: Das meiste von Tobii bisher davon hat eine Hilfsmittelnummer und ist damit finanziell ziemlich uninteressant...).
Das System selbst funktioniert überraschend gut (gerade für Menschen, die eben nicht Maus und Tastatur nutzen können).

In vereinfachter Form gibts das Ganze auch schon lange, unter anderem mit dem Programm Camera Mouse das übrigens auch für Menschen mit Behinderung entwickelt wurde. Das System ist simpler als die Tobii- Lösung und nicht ganz so präzise, das "Feeling" ist aber das selbe. Wer das Ganze ausprobieren will benötigt nicht mehr als das Programm (Freeware) und eine halbwegs brauchbare Webcam. Und viel Geduld, so pillepalle ist die Steuerung der Maus und das Auslösen von Klicks (z.B. per Dwelling) nämlich nicht .

Grüße aus der Behindertenarbeit, godi

Nett an der Sache ist vor allem, dass diesmal eine [Hilfsmittel] - Anwendung für den Normalo- User umgesetzt wird. Meistens ist es andersrum.


----------



## mollard (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Windows über die Augen steuern?*

Ist das nicht schädlich für die Augen


----------



## pcblizzard (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Windows über die Augen steuern?*



Alterac schrieb:


> Und was macht man dann mit den Händen?


Sich ein von der Palme wedeln... 
Nein für Menschen mit Behinderung in den Armen/Händen ein interessanter Ansatz aber dafür wird es wahrscheinlich auch bessere/ausgereiftere Möglichkeiten geben.


----------



## Pal_Calimero (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Windows über die Augen steuern?*



Alterac schrieb:


> Und was macht man dann mit den Händen?


 
Na was wohl


----------



## Placebo (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Windows über die Augen steuern?*



mollard schrieb:


> Ist das nicht schädlich für die Augen


 Ja, Licht war schon immer schädlich für die Augen 
Du hast ja _hoffentlich_ keinen Laser, der dir die Pupillen rausbrennt...


----------



## Rollora (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Windows über die Augen steuern?*



godtake schrieb:


> Das System wird in der Arbeit mit Menschen mit Behinderung schon seit Jahren umgesetzt. Aus diesem Bereich stammt auch die Firma "Tobii" die auch die ein oder andere brauchbare Lösung an der Hand hat (für die Klugwisser: Das meiste von Tobii bisher davon hat eine Hilfsmittelnummer und ist damit finanziell ziemlich uninteressant...).
> Das System selbst funktioniert überraschend gut (gerade für Menschen, die eben nicht Maus und Tastatur nutzen können).
> 
> In vereinfachter Form gibts das Ganze auch schon lange, unter anderem mit dem Programm Camera Mouse das übrigens auch für Menschen mit Behinderung entwickelt wurde. Das System ist simpler als die Tobii- Lösung und nicht ganz so präzise, das "Feeling" ist aber das selbe. Wer das Ganze ausprobieren will benötigt nicht mehr als das Programm (Freeware) und eine halbwegs brauchbare Webcam. Und viel Geduld, so pillepalle ist die Steuerung der Maus und das Auslösen von Klicks (z.B. per Dwelling) nämlich nicht .
> ...


 Sag ich doch, das hier ist die Gratis-Alternative zu Dingen die es schon gibt und deshalb 


pcblizzard schrieb:


> Sich ein von der Palme wedeln...
> Nein für Menschen mit Behinderung in den Armen/Händen ein interessanter  Ansatz aber dafür wird es wahrscheinlich auch bessere/ausgereiftere  Möglichkeiten geben.


 Ja klar gibt es die. Das ist doch bei Tools die im Umfang des Betriebssystem enthalten sind immer so, dass sie nur die Basics können. Zum einen weil sonst das OS zu aufgeblasen wäre, zum anderen weil die Entwicklungsressourcen nicht da ist.
Man denke da an Paint
Wordpad
diverse mitgelieferte Treiber
Viewprogramme für Bilder, Musik, Filme
usw usf

Aber es ist gratis und es funktioniert von daher freut mich das für die Menschen die darauf angewiesen sind


m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Man ist auch gleich wieder ignorant, wenn man  Minderheiten, Frauen oder Behinderte nicht explizit erwähnt
> 
> Du forderst sicher auch diese weiblichen Ampelmännchen. Und wie wärs mit einer Braillezeile in jedem Laptop?


 Richtig, bist du. denn du hast es als SINNLOS abgetan und offensichtlich hat es doch einen Sinn? OMG
Was spricht gegen die Braillezeile wenns niemanden stören würde?
Und genau das ist hier der Fall. Es ist eine Funktion die du nicht nutzen MUSST, sie ist nicht im Weg und hilft jemanden.
A propos "Hilft jemanden" -> ist wohl sinnlos...


mollard schrieb:


> Ist das nicht schädlich für die Augen


 Na ungefähr so schädlich wie es für die Arme ist 


Alterac schrieb:


> Und was macht man dann mit den Händen?


 Naja da die offensichtlichsten Vorschläge schon kamen würd' ich sagen man kanns mal in Kombination mit Maus und Tastatur auch betreiben. Etwa beim Spielen zum Links&Rechts schaun (etwa bei Autorennen (in die Spiegel schauen oder ähnliches), mit ähnlicher Software für Behinderte gelingt es denen sogar Starcraft 2 zu spielen. Wenn das die Koreaner entdecken sind sie bald unbesiegbar (noch unbesiegbarer als unbesiegbar ^^) wenn die Hände UND Augen verwenden


----------



## m-o-m-o (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Windows über die Augen steuern?*



Rollora schrieb:


> Richtig, bist du. denn du hast es als SINNLOS abgetan und offensichtlich hat es doch einen Sinn? OMG
> Was spricht gegen die Braillezeile wenns niemanden stören würde?
> Und genau das ist hier der Fall. Es ist eine Funktion die du nicht nutzen MUSST, sie ist nicht im Weg und hilft jemanden.
> A propos "Hilft jemanden" -> ist wohl sinnlos...



Sinnlos für den Massenmarkt für den das hier ganz offensichtlich konzipiert wurde.
Was gegen die Braillezeile spricht? Mehrkosten für einen so geringen Anteil der Menschheit, dass ein externes Gerät nun mal wirtschaftlicher ist. Nun könnte man natürlich darüber streiten, ob die Zeilen dann wirklich so teuer sein würden, wie sie es momentan sind, aber das ist nicht Teil der Diskussion.
Natürlich ist das eine Funktion die man nicht nutzen muss, aber ich habe hier lediglich meinen Senf zu der Technologie abgegeben und habe geschrieben, für wie sinnvoll ich diese für einen normalen Menschen halte.

Disclaimer: Der Autor möchte mit seinem Beitrag keine Frauen, Behinderte, Homosexuelle und/oder ethnische Minderheiten diskriminieren. <- War das politisch korrekt genug? Manchmal denke ich, dass ich so einen Satz in meine Signatur schreiben sollte um ja seine Toleranz und Weltoffenheit zu unterstreichen.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Windows über die Augen steuern?*

habe schon mit einem eyetracking-gerät inkl. software von tobii gearbeitet bzw. geforscht. ist schon recht interessant und die software war sogar recht gut. das problem ist, dass man das gerät vor der nutzung an den jeweiligen nutzer kalibrieren musste (was nicht immer auf anhieb klappte) und der kopf sich während dem tracking nicht viel bewegen durfte.
funktioniert hat es mit infrarot strahlen, die von den augen reflektiert wurden. funktioniert sogar mit brillenträgern.
das war schon recht präzise und die software hat sogar statistische auswertungen erlaubt, bspw. wie lange bestimmte bereiche des präsentierten materials (z.b. eine homepage) angeschaut wurden. auch wurden die augenbewegungen toll visualisiert.
habe damit einige webseiten analysiert, was reecht aufschlussreich war.
spaßeshalber habe ich auch mal eine freundin vor eine pornoseite gesetzt und dann zusammen mit ihr und kollegen ihre augenbewegungen nachverfolgt ^^ keine überraschenden ergebnisse, aber spaß hats allemal gemacht


----------

